# Autoworld 55' Nomad Yellow/White with Red Windows



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hey Everyone, 

I have the Yellow/White with Red windows 55' Nomad from AW. I won it in Dirty Bingo at the AutoFest this year. I want to take it out of the package and run it, but I was told because of the red windows its kind of rare. 

Did AW make one with common dark windows?

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*I checked Ebay.*

Okay, I found one with dark windows. 

Now the question, to free from package or not to free.

Randy.


----------



## MGroothuis (Jan 7, 2003)

Run it, of course.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If lucky gail is selling one free for 15.00 I would say run it, or buy her "liberated" one and keep yours in the package... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AW-X-TRACTI...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item56351158f0


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I would save it as a keep sake of course....I'm superstitous!

If you open it all yer Bingo luck will escape into the atmosphere. Otherwise I'd have shredded it open and fried the tires already! The later XT's are fun to run.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I would say open it up.I used to drive Bob Beers and Danny Esposito crazy because I took everything out of the package.The return on your investment will never be as big as the fun.If you have two of something cut one out of the package.Life is too short and fragile.Tom


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Tom Stumpf is one of the coolest and nicest people on this spinning ball of mud,and he is wise.Race the bloody crap out of it,you may not be here tomorrow to look at it in the package.JMHO
Christian


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

*55*

For sure. Open the box and run the car. ENJOY!!!! NOW! GK


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Tom and Chris...*

...made some wise comments! :thumbsup:

Never looked at it from that angle (but never really tried collecting MIP stuff though).

Anyway: I got a MOC black AFX Ford Escort here for years (hanging on the wall behind my track) - lookin´ forward to rip that package open and give her a good maiden trip someday!

Wait... - today´s the day! 


















(notice the cobweb? Definitely hangin´ there far too long!)





































Hah, that was fun!!! And it didn´t really hurt (even considering I might just have burnt 20$) - life is short, so make it fun (whenever and whereever possible)!!!

BTW: Wow! That car is FLYING around my track!!! Looks like the oil they used in Singapore 25 years ago wasn´t that bad...

Back to work now...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Claus - :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice looking 'scort, Claus. Yours is a LOT nicer than the one I have with the cracked roof!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Still have the new car smell?  rr


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

It must be because we are getting close to Hollween. Claus must me related to Dr. F in some way. As the car was going around the track he was yelling "It's Alive, it's alive (then a spooky laugh) "

Dave (standing here with a pitch fork and a torch)


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well I guess I'm gonna have to cut it out and free her from the B.O.B. (Bonds of Blistercard) I've wanted to do it all along.

Randy.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Chris.I'll send you the money for the compliments in a couple of days. Tom


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Geat talking to you Tom,you sounded like a kid again,God Bless you!
Christian


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I took all my 55's and Nomads out for a few laps the other night. They look really cool doing laps. I have a Badman coming from Tom any day now and I'll be running it as soon as I get back from the PO! Yehaw!


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

clausheupel said:


> ...made some wise comments! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hah, that was fun!!! And it didn´t really hurt (even considering I might just have burnt 20$) - life is short, so make it fun (whenever and whereever possible)!!!
> 
> Claus


Very nice Claus! that's very inspiring.


----------

